# thinking of giveing away 16g touch pad



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

It has a broken screen but would be perfect for someone who has bricked device anyone intrested please let me know


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## arturocald (Jun 27, 2011)

Me me I can't afford a tablet =[

Sent from Ice cream sandwich on my fancy!


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the best use would be "Developer's device" donating it for development purposes. Contact any Mod. IMHO.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Just don't want to go to waste. If any devs could make use of it I would happerly assist I have 1 person intrested but final desition will be made when I recive my 32g on Thurs or Fri the whole device works fine but the touch screen which works on 1 side of the crack but not the other I can semi use it but just useing it upstets me as it could be perfect if I could get a screen but I want to put a smile on someones face


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Just don't want to go to waste. If any devs could make use of it I would happerly assist I have 1 person intrested but final desition will be made when I recive my 32g on Thurs or Fri the whole device works fine but the touch screen which works on 1 side of the crack but not the other I can semi use it but just useing it upstets me as it could be perfect if I could get a screen but I want to put a smile on someones face


If you donate to one person you will put smile on one face, but if you donate for development purposes you will probably put smiles on lot of faces including me and you. IMHO.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Knattyboy - a very nice gesture.



dark_angel said:


> I think the best use would be "Developer's device" donating it for development purposes. Contact any Mod. IMHO.


This....^^^^

You might want to ask the devs if they could use the device...be great for the community if it helps.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Who do I need to contact Dev/mod wise


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

PS sorry for my poor spelling I am dislexic


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Just PM any Mod and he will direct you to the right Person/Dev.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Pm sent to poontab


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Pm sent to poontab


Got it & responded.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Pm sent to poontab


Props to you, knattyboy...


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Seconded. You are a man of men [or woman of women]

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Pm sent to poontab


This is really cool of you. By donating it to a dev you are giving to all of us TP owners. Thanks!


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Just waiting for my new to to land and will have it sent out then. Am just upset I order a replacement off Amazon for 260 pound ouch when referbs going on sale on Monday. O well still think its worth it love this peace of kit. PS man lol


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes new touchpad arrived today now which dev gets my old one. I better get in touch with poontab what is the best way to wipe my data off the old one?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

knattyboy said:


> Yes new touchpad arrived today now which dev gets my old one. I better get in touch with poontab what is the best way to wipe my data off the old one?


boot into recovery and wipe data, factory reset.

Not sure about webos.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

I could use one lol jk

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Guess webos just use the options in reset options. Not had a reply from poontab yet but I suppose I got to give him a few days who knows it might be his day off :>


----------

